# Handy-Daten auslesen Kubuntu 8.04



## UlrichS (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, ich komme einfach nicht klar.

Seit mehreren Tagen versuche ich, das Handy (Motorola ROKR E1) irgendwie mit dem System anzufreunden, erreiche aber nichts.

Installiert habe ich:
Kubuntu 8.04

auf dem Laptop:
Dell Inspiron 2650
1,7 GHz, 256 kb, 20 GB

Bei der Konfiguration werde ich aufgefordert, den Gerätenamen des USB-Ports anzugeben. Ich bin leider ziemlich unbeholfen, aber phantasievoll. Wenn ich "Klaus" eingebe oder was auch immer, geht es nicht weiter. Nein, kleiner Scherz. 

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

Die Verbindungsleitung habe ich in einen der beiden Ports eingesteckt, weiter weiß ich nicht. Es wäre sehr schön, wenn ich die Funktion nutzen kann, habe nämlich keine Kamera und möchte ein paar Fotos vom Handy archivieren.


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93987

So wie ich es sehe, müsstest Du nach dem einstecken des USB Kabels direkt auf den Flash Speicher des Handys zugreifen können und Musik und Bilder rauf bzw. runter kopieren.

oder hier über Bluetooth:

http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=702372


----------

